# Civil Service Lists



## john77

I called HRD and the recorded message says that the list will be available and certified on or about 11/3/05. I'm not shocked there is a delay, but I am shocked that it is only 2 days...I would have expected at least a two week delay. I mean they have only had about 6 months to get their sh*t together.


----------



## smd6169

Surprise surprise. Now I can sleep well tonight knowing disappointment will not be upon me in the morning of 11/1.


----------



## patrolman244

Business as usual at ashburton place...


----------



## mpd61

*S*ame *O*ld *S*ame................

They'll spend money mailing out the results on the first, but it'll be another two or so days until they're available online. If they were more efficient, they would post results online, and let individuals request copies of standing if they want them.


----------



## smd6169

HRD Site states the list will be available after 2PM. They must have heard of cries and acted. Right! Good luck all.



mpd61 said:


> *S*ame *O*ld *S*ame................
> They'll spend money mailing out the results on the first, but it'll be another two or so days until they're available online. If they were more efficient, they would post results online, and let individuals request copies of standing if they want them.


----------



## Bob_A_Fett

This is going to be a very active thread after 1400hrs.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## smd6169

Tick, tock, tick, tock....



Bob_A_Fett said:


> This is going to be a very active thread after 1400hrs.
> Good luck everyone.


----------



## thelastsamurai

ZzZzZzZZzZZZz.....



smd6169 said:


> Tick, tock, tick, tock....


----------



## thelastsamurai

Is it 1400 EST? Cause I don't see anything changed... lol.. current time.. 1416


----------



## Freddy Tiffany

They're friggan late!!!!! :^o


----------



## wryman

What the fu*#? 2:23.......................:up:


----------



## mpd61

Anybody stop to think 2:00pm might be available to *appointing authorities,* and not the poor fools who paid to take the test?

:shock: 
Just wait, that's all you can do sometimes....................


----------



## Freddy Tiffany

HRD site now says after 5pm.......


----------



## thelastsamurai

1600! Its finally up!


----------



## DODK911

Rankings are up and Im not happy:sad:


----------



## thelastsamurai

What is D-Tie/C-Tie?


----------



## smd6169

I think I am happy....score is a 94. I am 189 on the Boston List, Resident. Tied with 42...how does that work?


----------



## KindaConfused

Not bad for me. Number 5 in malden, tied with 1. non-vet


----------



## j809

#1 in my residence town and 967 for MBTA.


----------



## Freddy Tiffany

#52 in Worcester.......might have a chance =D>


----------



## dsm290

I'm #17 for Lowell, however, that number may get bumped up due to some of the candidates above me are already on the LPD or in the academy. I'm #355 for the T Police.


----------



## thelastsamurai

DSM does your name start with a "A"? Was wondering if this is numbered in order... I'm # 67  in the Lowell rank.


----------



## TopCop24

18th in my town...not happy at all, but I still have hope with the MSP come February


----------



## dsm290

last samarui, it starts with a "D".


----------



## thelastsamurai

DSM.. I'm Joe with the long last name with "D".. do I go on #67 on your list?


----------



## Macop

If anyone thinks the standings/list(s) are going to be ready on the 1st or at any other time Civil Circus says, you might as well jump off of a building cause you have a better chance of growing wings and flying away.


----------



## williamsla1

2nd on list for marlborough...does anyone know if they are hiring?


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500

Just about the same for my home town for Somerville as last time #46 on the list. Good luck to everyone else


----------



## Crvtte65

williamsla1 said:


> 2nd on list for marlborough...does anyone know if they are hiring?


They just sent out cards in Aug saying 8 positions were open. I got a card at first but "the state messed up and sent it out by accident". Another CS folly...

(sent out by accident meaining they sent out too many on the new list, not that all the cards or the # of people was wrong)


----------



## mkpnt

Does anyone know if Tewksbury will be hiring???


----------



## wryman

Just took a peak, 24 w/residence. 15th in a non-resident! WTF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fjmas1976

#1 in Framingham and Ashland, #4 MBTA
Maybe it will happen this time.............. :t:


----------



## wryman

I know that the process is 3 canidates for 1 hire. If there is 5 tied in my spot, do they have to interview all 5 or just take 1 from my score?
Example.

1. tie. 
1. tie end. 
3. tie. 
3. tie.? 
3. tie. ?
3. tie. ?
3. tie end. ?

I ask because my last name begins with a W.


----------



## fjmas1976

wryman said:


> I know that the process is 3 canidates for 1 hire. If there is 5 tied in my spot, do they have to interview all 5 or just take 1 from my score?
> Example.[/fon
> 
> 1. tie.
> 1. tie end.
> 3. tie.
> 3. tie.?
> 3. tie. ?
> 3. tie. ?
> 3. tie end. ?
> 
> I ask because my last name begins with a W.




They have to interview all 5 that are tied at the same spot 8)


----------



## AFCOP

Macop said:


> If anyone thinks the standings/list(s) are going to be ready on the 1st or at any other time Civil Circus says, you might as well jump off of a building cause you have a better chance of growing wings and flying away.


I feel wings beginning to s grow... :wacko:


----------



## Dan Stark

Non-Res, Non-Vet, 94. I am in the 40's in all of my choices. I knew it was coming... :rock: 

Congratulations to you guys high on the lists! Good luck.


----------



## smd6169

Is your Dad a Framingham cop? I saw your name on the new list for Framingham, how can you be #1 on the list if you are not a Framingham resident? What was your score....Good luck regardless! I think this maybe my year 



fjmas1976 said:


> #1 in Framingham and Ashland, #4 MBTA
> Maybe it will happen this time.............. :t:


----------



## Gil

*Veteran Status* 534 CIVILIAN ??? What's the 534 CIVILIAN??


----------



## Skidaddy

Whats 402B also? There's a guy on my town list thats at the top and isn't a resident of my town... Anyone know whats up that?


----------



## AFCOP

Skidaddy said:


> Whats 402B also? There's a guy on my town list thats at the top and isn't a resident of my town... Anyone know whats up that?


402B if I'm not mistaken is a police or fire survivor, that is a relative (son/daughter wife/husband) of a police officer or fire fighter killed in the line of duty


----------



## AFCOP

Anyone else un able to log into the CS online standings page or is it just me?


----------



## Skidaddy

AFCOP said:


> 402B if I'm not mistaken is a police or fire survivor, that is a relative (son/daughter wife/husband) of a police officer or fire fighter killed in the line of duty


So they go to the top of the list of every town they put down for?


----------



## AFCOP

Skidaddy said:


> So they go to the top of the list of every town they put down for?


yeah pretty much....


----------



## Danman1116

Skidaddy said:


> So they go to the top of the list of every town they put down for?


Pretty sure they do I think


----------



## Skidaddy

AFCOP said:


> yeah pretty much....


I see.. Thanks...
#4 in my town.... 410 on MBTA.... Crossing my fingers with my small town....


----------



## AFCOP

Skidaddy said:


> I see.. Thanks...
> #4 in my town.... 410 on MBTA.... Crossing my fingers with my small town....


Then again you could always Join the military like so many of us have and get vet status and trump everyone else...definately helped me... allegedly Im #37 on the Boston list (according to my friend who checked yesterday) of course I can't log into the CS system because the site is down... WTF!


----------



## smd6169

#37, nice. I am 189 and feel great. I heard Boston will be hiring overlapping classes soon. At # 37 you should be in the 1st round.



AFCOP said:


> Then again you could always Join the military like so many of us have and get vet status and trump everyone else...definately helped me... allegedly Im #37 on the Boston list (according to my friend who checked yesterday) of course I can't log into the CS system because the site is down... WTF!


----------



## AFCOP

smd6169 said:


> #37, nice. I am 189 and feel great. I heard Boston will be hiring overlapping classes soon. At # 37 you should be in the 1st round.


scratch that # 34 finally got into the system...


----------



## smd6169

Even better!


AFCOP said:


> scratch that # 34 finally got into the system...


----------



## Skidaddy

AFCOP said:


> Then again you could always Join the military like so many of us have and get vet status and trump everyone else...definately helped me... allegedly Im #37 on the Boston list (according to my friend who checked yesterday) of course I can't log into the CS system because the site is down... WTF!


I do have Vet Status... This guy is ahead of me......


----------



## DODK911

I went from number 1 in home town to # 4 [-o< and I got #4 in Wayland, does anyone know if they hire ever? The other two towns I got in the 20's oh just have to hope my home town hires more then one. Pray for me:innocent: 


Stay Safe.


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500

I heard that the 534 Civilian or 534 Vet were people who were passed over last time unfairly. They then brought a suit to the town/city so for them to drop the law suit they were placed on top of the list. I knoe this because they put 5 on my list and I was bumoed down.


----------



## Gil

OciferpeteHPD3500 said:


> I heard that the 534 Civilian or 534 Vet were people who were passed over last time unfairly. They then brought a suit to the town/city so for them to drop the law suit they were placed on top of the list. I knoe this because they put 5 on my list and I was bumoed down.


 Ok thanks, it seems to fit. I know of a guy that did sue about being passed over and he is now second on the list for his town. Not sure what he got for a score tho...


----------



## wryman

Today in the Boston Globe, Commissioner wants 200-300 more officers!!!!! 

Good luck all of you going for Boston!


----------



## ntskingz

Do you need to live in Boston to work there?

- Nevermind, I found out you do :sad:


----------



## fscpd907

fjmas1976


Framingham never hires off the CS list they ONLY take laterals. =;


----------



## FSCPD902

#5 in my town which I heard was hiring 10-12. And about being a resident on the list but not living there...I don't really know how that works but I was still a resident in one town (Northbridge) while I was living in another (Watertown) because I had still been living in Northbridge for the year prior to the test. Who knows if that means anything though..........


----------



## smd6169

For Boston I believe you do need to live with in the city. Rank may be allowed a certain distance out. Framingham allows (at least last time I knew) a 10 -17 mile straight line distance from the station.


----------



## AFCOP

wryman said:


> Today in the Boston Globe, Commissioner wants 200-300 more officers!!!!!
> 
> Good luck all of you going for Boston!


Let's hopes so... im number 34.... April maybe?


----------



## smd6169

AFCOP - I am 189 and feeling great, as 34 I wouldn't sweat it.


AFCOP said:


> Let's hopes so... im number 34.... April maybe?


----------



## smd6169

*ALL BOSTON RESIDENTS TRYING TO GET ON* - Make sure to vote Tuesday in the Mayorial Election. Vote for *Hennigan*. She wants to add, add, add more officers. Plus, Menino has always had his run-ins with the BPD and BFD.


----------



## AFCOP

smd6169 said:


> *ALL BOSTON RESIDENTS TRYING TO GET ON* - Make sure to vote Tuesday in the Mayorial Election. Vote for *Hennigan*. She wants to add, add, add more officers. Plus, Menino has always had his run-ins with the BPD and BFD.


Since we're throwing political endorsements here :wink: Cast your vote for Matt O'Malley, running for city council (at-large) who is pro police, and FOR tossing out the residency requirement, requiring city employees (most notably police and fire) to live in the city after being hired...

Also another pro police city councilor, James Kelley up for re-election... also wanting to add more police to the job, looks like we have quite a few pro-PD candidates on our side....


----------



## AFCOP

ntskingz said:


> Do you need to live in Boston to work there?
> 
> - Nevermind, I found out you do :sad:


Here's the official word from BPD:

For appointment to the Boston Police Academy, applicants must take and pass the Commonwealth of Massachusetts' written police examination. The civil service exam is given every two years. The last exam was given on April 30, 2005. For more information, contact the Massachusetts Human Resources Division at 617 727 3777.

In order to become a Boston Police Officer, you must *be a resident of the city of Boston*. In addition, you must also be a resident of the city for at least _*one year prior*_ to taking the civil service exam.

In regards to transfers from other cities or states, no commissioner of the BPD has ever hired a lateral transfer, however, under Civil Service Laws it can be allowed. Keep in mind that you will have to take the civil service exam with all other applicants.


----------



## JeepinWeezle

Number 9 in my city....hopefully something will bite!


----------



## swimfins

Does anyone know how many officers the MBTA is going to add?


----------



## AFCOP

swimfins said:


> Does anyone know how many officers the MBTA is going to add?


They just graduated a class not to long ago, so it could be a while, not sure there ranks are quite as depleted as boston's...


----------



## smd6169

I was just on the HRD site and standings are beeing adjusted. I went from 189 tied with 42 to 189 tied with 43 and today I am up to 191 tied with 42. I am on the Boston w/residancy so I am not too concerend but my standings are not going in the direction I want it to. Any other Boston residents have this happen to them?


----------



## AFCOP

smd6169 said:


> I was just on the HRD site and standings are beeing adjusted. I went from 189 tied with 42 to 189 tied with 43 and today I am up to 191 tied with 42. I am on the Boston w/residancy so I am not too concerend but my standings are not going in the direction I want it to. Any other Boston residents have this happen to them?


Still at 34 for Boston


----------



## soxrock75

smd6169 said:


> I was just on the HRD site and standings are beeing adjusted. I went from 189 tied with 42 to 189 tied with 43 and today I am up to 191 tied with 42. I am on the Boston w/residancy so I am not too concerend but my standings are not going in the direction I want it to. Any other Boston residents have this happen to them?


I hear ya.....I started out at 231 in Boston and have slid to 233..........!!! #-o


----------



## FRPDConstable

I am 18th In Fall River so I am just going to keep up some hope.


----------



## swimfins

I am 2nd in my town....is there anything else I should do to get hired,?


FRPDConstable said:


> I am 18th In Fall River so I am just going to keep up some hope.


----------



## fjmas1976

swimfins said:


> I am 2nd in my town....is there anything else I should do to get hired,?


What town?


----------



## swimfins

The small south shore town of Hull


fjmas1976 said:


> What town?


----------



## Sgt Jack

Hey does anyone know how they are handleing the folks that are in deployed in Iraq and couldn't take the test here..do they give them a make up and add them on to the list after? Right now I have a really good spot at # 6..and I'd hate to loose it..


----------



## soxrock75

Sgt Jack said:


> Hey does anyone know how they are handleing the folks that are in deployed in Iraq and couldn't take the test here..do they give them a make up and add them on to the list after? Right now I have a really good spot at # 6..and I'd hate to loose it..


From what I understand, as long as you can prove that you were on active duty when the exam is given, you can make it up anytime. I know someone that was deployed during the 2003 exam and took a make-up in late 2004. he was a Disabled Vet so he bumped everyone on his town's list.


----------



## Skidaddy

soxrock75 said:


> From what I understand, as long as you can prove that you were on active duty when the exam is given, you can make it up anytime. I know someone that was deployed during the 2003 exam and took a make-up in late 2004. he was a Disabled Vet so he bumped everyone on his town's list.


I believe they had to atleast sign up for the test( paperwork and their orders), then when they get home they can it.... But if they don't sign up then they are S.O.L....
If someone heard different let us know...


----------



## wryman

Is there anyone going for any South Shore departments? How are the lists looking?


----------



## PVD24

Im going for Taunton but I don't think they will be hiring.. I honestly don't know..


----------



## atrain104

PVD24 said:


> Im going for Taunton but I don't think they will be hiring.. I honestly don't know..


number eight in taunton, pending dv status and i know of one above me that is already on the FD so make it 7, well see how i do


----------



## wryman

atrain104 said:


> number eight in taunton, pending dv status and i know of one above me that is already on the FD so make it 7, well see how i do


Why is it that members of the F.D. want to be cops?


----------



## atrain104

wryman said:


> Why is it that members of the F.D. want to be cops?


 he just lucked out he took the test for fire and just got on, so im sure hes not leaving to come to the pd


----------

